
Bot Framework Overview – Documentation – Bot Framework - palakchokshi
http://docs.botframework.com/
======
vskarine
this is great but they are missing analytics part for bots, good addition
would be Botpages Inspector
[https://inspector.botpages.com/signup](https://inspector.botpages.com/signup)

~~~
palakchokshi
Agreed an analytics framework would be great. Though we might have to rethink
analytics for a conversational bot. Maybe something like Avg. number of
messages in a conversation before the task was completed

